
How to be a modern scientist - simplystats
https://leanpub.com/modernscientist
======
mixedmath
Is this being upvoted because of the pay-what-you-want publishing model? Or is
this being upvoted because it's a good resource?

I'm fine with either, but it's not clear to me.

When I see things published with this model, and without reviews, I have often
"bought" a free one and then afterwards "bought" another once I determine that
it's not junk.

~~~
simplystats
I dunno but I'm the author and I think it is pretty useful :). The guides have
hundreds/thousands of stars on Github and I think some folks found it useful.

I'm using this publishing model because that is how modern scientists do it -
avoid the traditional publishers so you can offer content for free or
relatively cheap.

------
return0
I only read the description, but i think the title should be "How to be a
modern academic".

~~~
cableshaft
I prefer that too, so I can sing "I am the very model of a modern academical."

I guess it could work with "scientifico", but not quite as well.

